# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  five ten

## andre-tunichgut

Heho leute,
Ich hab mir über den laden meines vertrauens nen paar treter (five ten minnaar) bestellt. Ist es die regel, dass die bei five ten 6 wochen und länger fürs liefern brauchen, keine emails beantwortet werden und das telefon nicht besetzt scheint? Warte jetz schon seit ner ewigkeit und der typ ausm laden sagt dass er dort niemanden erreicht.

----------


## klamsi

Wenn du sie dringend brauchst dann hilft vl. wo anders kaufen wenn sie dein Händler nicht bekommt. 
Bei CRC wären sie lagernd.  :Wink:

----------


## suicidedownhill

Oder bei Bike-Mailorder: www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Be...rz::23531.html

----------


## andre-tunichgut

Hmm.. War ja eigentlich in den laden gegangen zwecks der anprobe. Und da hab ich die gleich über den laden bestellt. Aber die bestellen eben direkt bei five ten in frankreich o. Belgien. Hätte ja sein können einer von euch hat in der hinsicht schon erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben ja ne bestellbestätigung per mail an den laden gesendet, jetzt ist aber funkstille. Keine antwort auf mails und wenn man anruft geht niemand ran. Weiß nich ob die seit 5 wochen auf betriebsausflug sind?! Is ja schon bissl schwach.

----------


## Wild

sers erstmal !! 
hab auch auf die fiveten minnar spd 5 wochen gewartet !!
sind soweit ich das mitbekomen habe ausverkauft bzw waren ausverkauft sind gerade mit der auslieferung dabei ! 
lg wild

----------


## andre-tunichgut

Na das klingt doch schonmal nach was. Danke für die Auskunft. Da muss man eben erst im Forum nachfragen um was zu erfahren. Wenn es beim vertrieb oder was das da in frankreich und belgien auch immer für kasper sind, keiner hinbekommt mal auf ne mail zu antworten. Sowas sollten wir uns mal auf arbeit leisten. Papiere abholen und dann bewerbungen schreiben.

----------

